# Basswood needed



## Woodomaker (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone know where u can get Basswood.....wife took up carving and the prices in STL seem high?


----------



## hamish (Feb 3, 2012)

I got lots of it in my bush and even some in my woodpile!

To buy basswood its regionally dependant, around here most that are cut are left to rot in the bush, I think differently,most of my basswood logs get milled up and traded to a woodshop, as they use basswood for most of there mouldings and trim pieces, everything else I burn. I can see why carvers love it, its the clearest wood I have ever seen. I gladly go pick up basswood logs at landing sights for nothing, just to use them as firewood, some just dont se the value in certain species of wood.


----------



## GeeVee (Feb 3, 2012)

I, Sir and Madam, have lots of Basswood, and would be happy for you to get some from me. 

PM me for a phone number of mine and we can establish a dialogue....

(i think I might have some photos)


----------



## GeeVee (Feb 3, 2012)

In m y sig is a link to webshots... Logs and Saw parts album.

The big trunk is freshly cut, like everything els in that album, March 2011, wetter than the outgoing tide.... the cute little heart shaped piece on the left in the background? Still have it too, I prolly have a lot of the big Basswood or three I took down in March. The attahced photo is a part of the trunk that came from about eight to fifteenn high when I dropped it, I have bigger sections of the trunk below it that are actually the diversion and stump of two leaders, which is why I took it down, the big half was growing over my cabin. ( I should relay I built the cabin under the tree long after the tree was quite grown) 


Clicky the Piccy and make bigg-ie

The pile on the right is sitting on 6x6" dunnage, so the big log, is, big.


----------



## hamish (Feb 3, 2012)

Isn't shipping wood from Florida to Illinois kind of the same as shipping it half way around the country?


----------



## GeeVee (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe they want to come down for bike week or Daytona 500, or just go to Disney World in the middle of a cold snowy winter?

Daytona is the next town north, and Disney is one hour. 

We do let Illinoisians into the state, as long as they promise its not a one way trip.....

Now Canadians on the other hand...


----------



## Fallguy1960 (Feb 4, 2012)

Woodomaker there has to be bass wood in your neighbor hood. I wood check local for a tree cutting service they usually have to make arrangements to get rid of the logs and large branches. You may have to be there to haul them away before they hit the chipper but the price should be right.


----------



## brookpederson (Feb 4, 2012)

When I go looking for basswood I look in the river bottoms or lowlands. If you aren't looking for logs to saw up yourself, try eBay. Sometimes there is some pretty cheap wood for sale on there.


----------



## Talltom (Feb 4, 2012)

Often called Linden in the US. Not good as firewood (light weight and doesn't split) so tree services should be happy to get rid of some.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 4, 2012)

we been milling basswood all day till i lost the clip off the clutch and berring on 660 so now nap time . Keep looking try local mill or wood carver club , Mike and i were cutting slabs to trade to the local carvers .Do you get down this way we can fix her up with a slab or so .


----------



## Woodomaker (Feb 6, 2012)

john taliaferro said:


> we been milling basswood all day till i lost the clip off the clutch and berring on 660 so now nap time . Keep looking try local mill or wood carver club , Mike and i were cutting slabs to trade to the local carvers .Do you get down this way we can fix her up with a slab or so .



I do have connections in ur area...Thx


----------



## Woodomaker (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their input and suggestions.......Florida is a haul......they wont let me stay in Florida long though...


----------



## Woodomaker (Feb 6, 2012)

Fallguy1960 said:


> Woodomaker there has to be bass wood in your neighbor hood. I wood check local for a tree cutting service they usually have to make arrangements to get rid of the logs and large branches. You may have to be there to haul them away before they hit the chipper but the price should be right.



Thank you


----------



## PheasantHunter (Feb 6, 2012)

*Craigslist*

Check craigslist or post a wanted ad on there. If you find logs from a local tree service remember that they are green and it takes a while to dry thick carving pieces. I sawyer from that areas hauls hardwood to Montana,long story. If you can't find any PM me and I will send you his number.


----------



## joeinosseo (Feb 12, 2012)

*I have basswood*

I live in Wis. and have all the basswood you could want. Some trees are over a foot in diameter. I would trade you or you could just have some if you can pick it up. i WOULD LOVE TO NOW WHERE TO MARKET IT.


----------

